# The differences between hard and strong punches



## Pau Diaz (Aug 2, 2012)

I´ve learned that there are two types of punch in Muay Thai - the hard, which is gained through using the training gloves and the strong, which is acquired through the use of bag gloves.

What are the benefits and downsides to both?


----------



## isrhammer (May 6, 2013)

I really can't think of any difference saying "strong" and "hard", nor seeing the change it makes using different gloves.
Seems kinda silly actually.. Maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 6, 2013)

I practiced Muay Thai pretty consistently for about 8 years, including some sessions with high level Thai instructors and I never heard of that distinction.  Just from the terminology I have no idea what that would be referring to.


----------

